# Crossfit / PL training WOD



## ckcrown84 (Jan 7, 2016)

Don't blow your WOD--- an upper body timed strength/endurance chipper 

***No time 85% bench 3x3***









***Optimal time 30 mins***
500 meter row 
200 push-ups 
30 box jumps 12 inch 
50 pull-ups 
1 trips sled  
50 ring dips 

Don't blow it 

Strength/endurance chipper. Strength component never done for time, this is for maximal power output and technique.

Endurance component timed, the lower body components allow some upper body recovery and fatigue management between major exercises while maintaining cardiovascular output. 

-written and designed by Kyle Brown 

Some funny moments in this video, full WOD, some sexy bunny hops, partial reps, and hard fucking work... My favorite moment is around 9:50 when I beg Jason to bring me water lol 
P.s nobody cares about form nazis when you are doing endurance workouts. Out bench me bitch 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Jan 8, 2016)

Subbed. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 8, 2016)

Dannie said:


> Subbed.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



Thanks ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

